

CloudStack drops 'open core' goes completely open source - ke4qqq
http://cloudstack.org/blog/cloudstack-the-best-kept-secret-in-cloud-computing.html
CloudStack, the IaaS cloud behind Zynga, Edmunds.com, Godaddy and 60 other of the largest clouds announced today that it was releasing as open source, all of the proprietary features that had been historically been held back.
======
suprgeek
This is an excellent move by Citrix. NASA had major issues with Eucalyptus
being "open core" and not "Open Source" which was one of the main reasons they
co-funded OpenStack. With Citrix moving to commercialize Openstack, having one
less variant of the software stack will mean less confusion for their
customers.

------
leej
Explanation is rather confusing. Cloudstack is analogous only to OpenStack
Compute and does not have specific storage part, right?

------
schiptsov
For the love of God, why Java when there is Python? ^_^

~~~
daeken
I downvoted you, but you're fairly new here so let me tell you why. This
comment is fairly content-free; you don't make an argument for why Python
would be a good choice, or why Java is a bad choice, or anything to make it
relevant. This combined with the emoticon (which you seem to append to all
your comments) is unnecessary, and you'll find that emoticons aren't well
received here -- note that you see very, very, very few comments using them.

~~~
JDavo
He does have a point although he might not have meant to. I've setup both
Cloud.com's stack and the OpenStack for smallish private clouds and I have to
agree with him. Java was a poor choice for the project and my experience of it
(6-7 months ago, caveat emptor) was that it was riddled with bugs and suffered
from more than a few bad design decisions. It's 200k+ lines, with very few
tests (I'd wager on single digit coverage if I was a betting man), has a
homemade ORM (why no hibernate?), the design of the instance image delivery
system defies all human logic and there's no proper messaging queue anywhere
to be found. Add to that colourful spectrum of inconsistencies and you end up
with a lot of issues. However, I'm not saying that those issues are Java's
fault, they clearly aren't. But, with any language choice there comes a
culture and I don't think I'm being unfair when I say that I see these kinds
of things more in Java projects than in Python. For comparison, the OpenStack
is about ~70k lines (~30k of which are tests).

~~~
schiptsov
Have you noticed, that this point, which I have not meant to make, is very
common, and situation you described - such complicated mess of layers and
layers of useless abstractions, bugs and poor design decisions, is the
description of a common Java project? And that description cannot be applied
for most of other common languages, except PHP, which is much worse nightmare
and a triumph of incompetence in itself.)))

